# Herfing with Mike Adams (Pathman) and Gary Hilton at Avalon



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I got the chance to visit Avalon cigars in Clarksdale for a day this past weekend while I was gambling in Tunica. Mike and Gary were fantastic hosts offering me the latest cigars Avalon has to offer. I was very impressed with the Juke Red - Lancero out of Nicaragua that I smoked. Look out for this one.

Clarksdale itself is really a town that time seems to have forgotten. Short of the Blues Festival happening in town, there's a very easy culture that exists in town. Here are some photos of Avalon's Headquarters, our hosts (Mike and Gary), along with some friends that made the journey with me.

Gary, Mike - thanks again for your hospitality and putting us up at the Executive Inn! That was some rest our group really needed.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time, I liked the Juke Red I tried, I'll keep my eyes out for the lancero


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice pics thanks for sharing! :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Great pics, thanks for sharing! Can't wait for that lacero to hit the market... :ss


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Two things stick out to me. That is a lot of beer bottles seeing as how Mike does not drink and you might need a haircut, Ji. Good times for sure.

scottie


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I thinks I need a haircut too, but everyone is telling me not to cut it... I'll cut it when it starts to bother me. I'm gonna be a hippy.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> I thinks I need a haircut too


Nah looks good on you Ji. :tu

Scottie is probably just jealous.:r


----------

